# My Thoroughbred has two lumps on her right side



## JadeFarms (Sep 22, 2020)

I don’t know what it is and I just noticed it this morning. They are hard and maybe about 3 or 4 inches long.


----------



## JadeFarms (Sep 22, 2020)

She is 6 years old. They are hard bumps. I just got her so I don’t have a vet yet but we are working on getting one. She acts kinda normal just a little moody sometimes, but she’s a mare so that makes sense.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2020)

Just taking a wild guess, but they look like heave lines. They come from a horse that can't breathe well and they cough a lot, thus the heave lines develop. They usually don't show up on a fatter horse, she is a little ribby, so that may be what it is. I have 2 horses with heaves. One is 32 and retired, I rode her many years with the heaves. The other is 15-ish and has heaves, not real bad. There is no cure and they get worse with time. They can still be used for light riding. 
By all means, take her to the vet and get her looked at.


----------



## JadeFarms (Sep 22, 2020)

She seems to be fine, she loves to run, jump around and breathes fine. We do have a lot of bugs so maybe that’s what it is? She’s young only 6 years. She is a little thin because she’s a thoroughbred, but she looks fatter than when I first got her. And she loves to canter when being rode.


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 22, 2020)

They look like she got stung by a wasp possibly, or bit by a deer fly. Some horses are more sensitive to fly bites. Thoroughbreds are typically thin skinned. If they're bites they'll start to reduce in a few days. They may be itchy.


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 22, 2020)

It kinda looks like an abscess that my norse got ounce. For treatment, you can do hot compresses until you can get a vet to check it out. And abscess can be from a bee sting, or a bug bite, something like that. I did hot compresses with my horse ounce for 15-20 minuets and it was gone the next day, good luck with her! Avery


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> They look like she got stung by a wasp possibly, or bit by a deer fly. Some horses are more sensitive to fly bites. Thoroughbreds are typically thin skinned. If they're bites they'll start to reduce in a few days. They may be itchy.


Agreed. Just keep an eye on it. Avery


----------



## JadeFarms (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the help! I just saw a wasp nest near the gate the other day that I had to get rid of, that may have been what happened. I didn’t even think of that.


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 22, 2020)

JadeFarms said:


> Thanks for the help! I just saw a wasp nest near the gate the other day that I had to get rid of, that may have been what happened. I didn’t even think of that.


That is probably your culprit, it probably is a sting, that abscessed up, do hot compresses and it will be gone in a day or 2. Good luck, Avery


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2020)

JadeFarms said:


> She seems to be fine, she loves to run, jump around and breathes fine. We do have a lot of bugs so maybe that’s what it is? She’s young only 6 years. She is a little thin because she’s a thoroughbred, but she looks fatter than when I first got her. And she loves to canter when being rode.


Then it is not heaves. THAT'S a Blessing! This sounds like something much easier to deal with.


----------



## JadeFarms (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your help! I love her so much and am really glad its nothing serious.


----------

